
More women in technology jobs? If only it were true - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101217146
======
sp332
_That doesn 't mean the women hired by these companies were "in tech" by any
means. They could have been in sales, in public relations, in customer
service. They probably were._

The only reason to assume this is if you've already decided that women are
less likely to be in tech jobs than men. You're using that assumption to prove
your conclusion which is... that women are less likely to be in tech jobs than
men. Completely circular, and depressing since it's caused by and perpetuates
the stereotype!

